# i'm in iraq...here are my pics...btw i'm new (dial-up beware)



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

well hello everyone.  i'm new.  i'm justin.  i'm in the missouri national guard, and i am currently deployed in iraq.  i'm a little new to photography.  shooting w/ a canon powershot A400...i know it's a point and shoot, but i'm doing pretty good.  just picked up a newer p&s, kodak z740.  

please feel free to c&c my photos...btw there are alot.
































ME




































































































Here is my newest stuff w/ the kodak













































took these yesterday

































































well that's all for now...let me know what you think


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Wow, that's a lot of images.  Lot's of good ones in there.


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice pics...Welcome to TPF and stay safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks man...if you notice i got better as time progressed(so i'm told)


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

btw thanks for editing the title i completely forgot


----------



## rmh159 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah there are definitely some awesome shots in there.  I love seeing those types of pics... I think they have a more authentic feel to them than what we see back home in the news.

My only comment would be to just keep taking TONS of pics.  You're in a unique situation over there that few people get to experience.  Looking forward to seeing some more and take care!!


----------



## fmw (Nov 30, 2006)

Good stuff.  Go Airborne.  Keep your head down.


----------



## JJP (Nov 30, 2006)

Great series, some awesome photos in there.


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks alot guys...i take pics everyday...just need to order some more batteries...damn kodak and their weird batteries

edit:  any critques??  something i could improve on.  someone told me to use the 2/3 rule??  can someone explain this to me??


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 30, 2006)

Im gonna give you two pieces of advice here.  One is from the first sargent I met in vietnam the other is from me.

Keep your mouth shut and your bowels open. Of course along with keeping your head down.

On photography look with your emotions as well as you eyes. You have a unique oppurtunity to speak to us about what is going on in the little picture. Screw the big picture that's cnn's job. And they aren't doing it all that well, I might add. You have chance to show people what it's like on a personal level.... socks hanging on a line or a table top of rifle parts and an oil can. We all want to see that kind of thing.

Good luck and God be with you.


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

absolutely...will do that...you saying that, gave me so many more ideas

thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 30, 2006)

It's hard, or darn near impossible to give critique on so many images...it's just too confusing.  The best way to get critique is to post up one image...and tell us about it (what you were thinking, what you were going for etc.)...then we can critique that one image without confusion.

As for a general rule...you are probably referring to the 'Rule of Thirds'.  It's a good rule that will usually help with composition...but remember that rules are made to be broken...well some rules anyway.

The rule of thirds basically says that your strong focal points of interest should fall onto one (or more) of 4 points in the image.  Imagine your image frame and draw lines to divide it into thirds...both vertically and horizontally.  You should have 4 lines.  Where these lines intersect...those are your magic points.  Compose your shots so that the subject is on one of those points...and it should look much better than a subject that is smack in the middle.


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 30, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone else. There are some amazing images there.. and I can't wait to see more! Stay safe and thanks for everything you do!


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 30, 2006)

Though I have never been to Iraq... I know that those little buggers that most call a camel spider are nasty little... errr somewhat little... things... I hate them... I love your pics... what Big Mike said is so true... Also try to put triangles in the shot as well. I don't have any excamples sorry.


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> It's hard, or darn near impossible to give critique on so many images...it's just too confusing.  The best way to get critique is to post up one image...and tell us about it (what you were thinking, what you were going for etc.)...then we can critique that one image without confusion.
> 
> As for a general rule...you are probably referring to the 'Rule of Thirds'.  It's a good rule that will usually help with composition...but remember that rules are made to be broken...well some rules anyway.
> 
> The rule of thirds basically says that your strong focal points of interest should fall onto one (or more) of 4 points in the image.  Imagine your image frame and draw lines to divide it into thirds...both vertically and horizontally.  You should have 4 lines.  Where these lines intersect...those are your magic points.  Compose your shots so that the subject is on one of those points...and it should look much better than a subject that is smack in the middle.



thanks alot man...i was wondering, but now it was answered:hail:

so you think i should post some up in the critque forum w/ numbers to distinguish photos??


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 30, 2006)

Pick your best one for that they prefer them one at a time up there


----------



## Philip Weir (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks "Black94sol"  for your images. An excellent portfolio of life on the base, much appreciated. Whether one agrees with you being there or not is irrelevant. As an Australian and being involved as well as you boys, I can only say, may God bring you back safely and keep up the photography.  My only comment would be. Try and make your pictures tell a story, remember "a picture is worth a thosand words"


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 30, 2006)

welcome to the forum.

I do like the AH64 and the blackhawk shots and the ones of what looks like an old Antonov AN2??


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

wow someone knows what it is...we've been wondering...it's a old 16 cylinder engine plane...it's so nice...i need to take more pics of it...like the inside, i think they would turn out great


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 30, 2006)

it looks like one


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 30, 2006)

If you go in to that plane, make sure it's been secured, eh? 
Sorry my Paternal instincts are kicking in....


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

yep...doesn't look like that one...but very very close

btw...critque my photos in the critque forum


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome, awesome pictures and stay safe! You got the chance I wanted - to be in the middle of it and able to take pictures. All I can say is learn everything about your camera and its abilities, take as many pictures as you can (while staying safe, please) and make sure you touch base here. :thumbup:


----------



## neea (Nov 30, 2006)

Fantastic pictures!!!
I think my favorite is of the sea cans. looks so.. industrial or something.

perhaps you should consider starting a web gallery.
I think you can get free webspace through geocities and stuff like that.
Theres a program called Gallery.
With gallery viewers can post comments on each individual picture.

Might be an idea to consider.


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks i might have to try that


----------



## DLozada (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome!  I like to see that even in the most hard of times and the most dangerous of situations that you are still able to observe and capture the raw beauty in that environment.  Kudos to you. :thumbup: 

It gives a totally different perspective, and the images themselves imply hope.


----------



## EBphotography (Nov 30, 2006)

Very neat pictures.  You are progressing very well. I have the same camera.  Be sure to take pictures of yourself and all those around you, and your everyday tasks too. Snapshots really, but you can look back at them years down the road. 

Thanks for serving our country, we're all thinking of you back home.


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you for your comment...it means alot.

and you are very welcome, i'm VERY PROUD to serve my GREAT COUNTRY!!!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow, I love these photos.  I took my time to look over each one!!!!  I really do look forward to more of your photos.  I know that yours will be so unique so I will be keeping my eyes out for your post.  Welcome to TPF!!!!


----------



## black94sol (Nov 30, 2006)

just keep your eye in here i'll update it, when i take new pics


----------



## russrom (Nov 30, 2006)

Black94sol, I am completely impressed by your collection here. I get to see another side of the house for once, I am in the navy and have only recently returned from the Persian Gulf. Stay safe out there and when your tour is up Missouri wont know what hit it! Thank you for your time, Photos, and service!

Ron

(You might be better off if you put a few rounds through the camel spiders!)


----------



## PiMpPiStOl (Nov 30, 2006)

that camel spider was awesome.

 you got some skillz dude!


----------



## Big Baller Digital (Dec 1, 2006)

Jason, Great photo's ! and thank you for helping to preserve our freedom. I have 2 son's serving in the U.S. ARMY. One in Korea (2nd ID) and youngest in Fort Drum (10th Mt LI) heading back to Iraq in June. He's in aviation 15B and loves to work on the Cobra/Blackhawk and the Kiawa's. HOOAH ! ! Looking forward to more photos


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 1, 2006)

Feels like they would much rather be in the General Gallery, the Galleries for for displaying our photos, and the "pure discussion" forums (such as this Beginner's Forum) are for ... well ... erm ... discussions, aren't they? So I shall move these.

But before I do so let me say: WELCOME to ThePhotoForum to you, Black94.

And a tip on the side: post fewer pics in one thread. It is much easier for most to give feedback on not as many as these, see? And when you still feel like posting more than say 4 pics in one thread, number them! That will make commenting on an individual one easier for the other members, too.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the old plane shot best and I heard about those nasty spiders. Is it true you shot camels and surround your camp to ward them off, or is that just a war story? Hurry back and thanks for sharing your pictures. Are you not censored from sending pictures????
               Cosmo


----------



## kelox (Dec 1, 2006)

great series, keep up the shooting. you will find a lot of chances to take great pics while there. 

I've been home a year from my deployment, stay safe bro.

check out the storm link in my sig, that's a haboob we had while i was there.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 1, 2006)

What the HELL is that?!  Some sort of insect?!  You could put a saddle on that thing!

Hey....  thanks for all you do.

Pete


----------



## TIM9G (Dec 1, 2006)

Not a bad first set of photos. I like the Apache shots and the sunsets. You have a good opportunity to get some more great pictures where you are. Ask the boss if you can position a helicopter with the sun going down behind it!!

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!
Like many have said, be safe, hope you can go home soon.

Now on the pics... some are really great! I'm sure you'll re-post some in the different galleries and we'll have the chance to talk about them.

As a general note, I can say I like the storm and the fire a lot.

Also some of the ones showing the equipment and part of the base and the maintenance? activities are quite interesting,.

From the ones that have people as focus, the one with the guy wearing a beanie and high neck is my fav. The others are too "posed" and seem snapshots.

Some tips, if I may: learn how your camera measures light and how to manipulate that. It would improve the backlit pics.

I'm sure there are interesting characters and situations. Try to get some pics that show it. Some close-ups that show the emotion and / or concentration regarding the activites over there.

I'd also love to see more close ups of the details of the vehicles, like the one of the fuel cap (?) and the "danger" triangle.

Keep 'em comin' and don't be afraid to ask questions!


----------



## dewey (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice shots... welcome aboard and watch those nasty spiders


----------



## Ab$olut (Dec 1, 2006)

great pics I wouldn't be able to sleep with those spiders around!


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 1, 2006)

I too, like seeing these photos from someone over there instead of on the news. You did a much better job. Thanks for sharing. Thanks for what you do and God bless!!


----------



## black94sol (Dec 1, 2006)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:
			
		

> I'd also love to see more close ups of the details of the vehicles, like the one of the fuel cap (?) and the "danger" triangle.



you saw all the pics of the subject...it's the helicopter.  thats where i got the fuel cap, danger triangle from.

thanks for comments, and sorry to the mod, i didn't realize there was a different forum to post this in.  my mistake.

remember critques are welcome just post the pic, if you feel like counting and finding it :lmao:


----------



## Unmanedpilot (Dec 1, 2006)

Love the shots!  I also have the kodak Z740, not shure why your complaining about the batteries, I think their fantastic you can take over 200 pics with them while others wither out at about 40.  One thing about the 740, it and low light do not mix well. Make shure you have a tripod and youll be fine  Keep up with the shots they look great!


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 6, 2006)

Yikes, like 45 images.






I love how everything is placed. It's just a real calm-looking place and the moon looks so nice.







I honestly don't think it's that good of a shot. More of a snapshot. (others may disagree though). It's my favorite, though, because when I looked at it, it actually made me jump. I love picture that make me expression emotion. =P





I love how the water is splashing up and the background looks real neat. I also think that the angle, so that you can see the stones/pebbles so well, makes the picture even more intteresting.





It's nice, and I really like the lightning. What is the subject, though? The lightning or the moon? I think if you pulled the camera over to the right and got the full lightning line in it would've been better. Using the rule of thirds, but not cutting it off any.





Gosh, the fire is so beautiful! I'd love to by sitting infront of a fire right now!! What's burning?





I like this one is very interesting.


NICE SHOTS! =) I like your photography a lot.


----------



## hovis (Dec 6, 2006)

Some great stuff there .... mind you, I'd keep away from Mr Edwards if I were you ... doesn't look too errrrr  .... stable???


----------



## txshutterbug (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the images from Iraq.  I don't think words can convey our gratitude to you for your service to our country.  Thank you and God bless you for your selflessness.  Stay safe.


----------

